# A/c Intermittent Cooling Problem - Questions



## walexa07 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry if this post is in the wrong place.

I purchased a 2003 outback 28rss, no problems with it so far. However, I sold my 1985 23' Prowler to a buddy. Last weekend it was really hot and they had the camper plugged in to a 5500 watt honda generator, but the cooling was intermittent. He said the compressor would run for 5 minutes or so, then kick out for 10-15 minutes before it would start cooling again.

Yesterday afternoon (cooler time of day), he hooked it to shore power and ran it for a long time with no problems.......then hooked it to the generator for 2 hours and everything was fine. Any suggestions? Thanks.

Waylan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Is the generator suited to powering electronic equipment? Many of the bigger units are designed for contractor use (drills, saws, etc.), and do not produce the proper sine wave to power electronics (such as the control board of the A/C unit).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## walexa07 (Mar 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Is the generator suited to powering electronic equipment? Many of the bigger units are designed for contractor use (drills, saws, etc.), and do not produce the proper sine wave to power electronics (such as the control board of the A/C unit).
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug,

He said it ran fine all morning.........up until around noon when the outside temperature got really hot.......then the compressor started acting up. Also, this is a 1985 unit.......do they have a control board? I have run the a/c on this camper many times with my contractor grade generator with never a problem. I just wondered if it was the run capacitor going out........low freon, etc.?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Free marginal legal advice --

Never sell anything to family or friends ... it usually cost you more then you get

Hey i know that doesn't help the A/C probelm but thats why its called marginal advice...


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm inclined to think that the generator may not be up tot he job when it gets hot out.
You said that it runs fine when plugged into shore power and the problem only pops up when on generator.
Even though it's a 5K unit, It may have two receptacles on it that are rated for 2.5K each and they slapped a 5K label on it.
Now as far as the 2.5K goes, I have no idea if that will run an older A/C unit or not.
Or if the generator is in need of a tune up or something and even giving you the 2.5K.
At any rate, loo at the generator as the culprit.


----------



## walexa07 (Mar 22, 2006)

No......he hooked it up to both shore power and the generator yesterday afternoon for a long time and no problems. The generator is a honda model, and I wouldn't expect it to be the culprit.

I called the local RV dealer and he said he's had 100 calls about a/c units cutting out........he said it was just due to the extreme heat. He said that even some of his new rv's do the same thing, but that it won't hurt it to cycle like that. He said when it's 100 out, in the middle of the sun (no shade), the 13.5 units were giving this problem. He said just clean the coils good.

It is crazy that I've had that camper for 6 years and never an a/c problem........he has it 1 month and this happens. He's not mad or anything.......we've just had some really hot weather.

Thanks for the advice guys!

Waylan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear it's not the Gen or basically the AC but the extreme heat that going on
it's tough on all ACs

Don


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Sounds to me like the AC is 'short cycling', which usually means that is low on coolant. Especially when it gets that hot and you are low on coolant, the temp of the freon or whatever is in it gets too hot, and the AC shuts back down to let it cool. And in case you ask, no, I am not an hvac guy, but we happened to have a leaky AC unit when I was living in tents during the summer in South Korea...I got to know the hvac guys there very well, and they taught me a little...oh yeah, and I slept in a Holiday Inn last night!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

It doesn't sound like short cycling to me it sounds as if the compressor is cutting out on the internal thermal overload. In other words it is overheating due to improper cooling of the compressor, not good. The refrigerant not only removes heat from the conditioned space it also cools the compressor kind of like the radiator in your car. A dirty condensor will cause this to happen on very hot days, try washing out the condensor with a hose. Make sure you have the power off first of course. The same condition may happen if the unit is older and you have low voltage and it wouldn't take much. Check the voltage and amps under load condition and compare the house and generator readings. Then look at the compressor tag for the FLA (full load amps) rating and see if either exceed the rating. if either exceed the rating correct the problem or don't use that pick of equipment to run your A/C. This tag will be tack wielded to the top of the compressor. Sometimes on a older unit if it has not run for a while it may tighten up inside or the oil was washed out at start up. Letting it run, if you can keep it running it will return the oil back to the compressor and loose up a tight unit. Try to picture a electric motor connected to a engine that has a piston with rings, connecting rods, intake and exhaust valves, oil, a cooling system and thermal cutout protection for the electric motor because this is what is inside of a compressor. This may help you understand why the compressor is shutting off cooling down, resetting internally and restarting again and why it is important not to let this happen because it will ruin the unit. Good luck and I hope this helps Kirk


----------

